# [DNS] lenteur d'acces sous Linux mais pas sous Windows

## yesi

salut!

j'aimerais avoir vos avis sur la lenteur d'un DNS dans un réseau géré par Windows:

 - pour les windosiens, ouvrir une page web ne pose pas de problème

 - pour les linuxiens, ouvrir une page web prend une trentaine de seconde, sauf si la page a été déjà ouverte une fois( cache oblige)

les deux utilisent les mêmes infos:  domaine et DNS gérés par Windows.

l'administrateur Windows conseillerait d'installer un serveur DNS pour les linuxiens...  :Very Happy: 

Merci d'avance pour vos avis.

----------

## Temet

T'as désactivé l'ipv6 dans Fx pour voir?

T'as essayé autre chose que Fx?

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Tout d'abord essais une requête avec une adresse IP pour voir si c'est vraiment DNS qui pose problème . Ping une machine sur ton réseau pour voir si tu n'a pas de problème de résolution en ayant pas de mappage ds /etc/hosts bien sûr . Vu que tu arrives a te connecter c'est que tu as un serveur DNS ds /etc/resolv.conf . Essais un autre serveur DNS (celui de ton FAI par ex).

----------

## yesi

 *Quote:*   

> T'as désactivé l'ipv6 dans Fx pour voir? 

 

ce n'est pas moi qui gère le serveur de dns...

je ne sais pas ce que c'est que Fx...

le ping sur le réseau hors les adresses définis dans /etc/hosts ne pose pas de problème.

le titre du problème peut être trompeur...

ça peut ne pas être un problème de DNS, ça peut provenir de qqch d'autre...

j'aimerais juste savoir que pourrait être la cause de cette lenteur d'accès à internet sur les postes de Linux( avec différentes distributions, je suis ici dans un petit/moyen réseau ) alors que les postes utilisant Windows n'ont pas ce problème...

merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

----------

## Temet

Essaye en mettant directement l'ip d'un site (tu peux récuperer via ping) en adresse pour voir si ça peut venir du dns.

Fx = Firefox  :Wink: 

----------

## yesi

en effet, je constate un net différent en ouvrant une page web avec firefox

 - nom du site --> lenteur

 - ip du même site --> rapide

==> cause : DNS !!!

alors pourquoi les gens qui sont avec Windows n'ont pas ce problème alors qu'on utilise les mêmes DNS...?

----------

## xaviermiller

attention au cache DNS : les appels après le premier sont plus rapides...

est-ce qu'un deuxième appel du site par Firefox est plus rapide ?

essaie un ping d'une adresse non encore "résolue"  :Wink: 

----------

## yesi

ce que je disais:

j'ai essayé des adresses jamais résolues et des adresses déjà résolues.

avec des adresses jamais résolues, la tentative d'accès par firefox met une trentaine de secondes avant de s'ouvrir

avec des ip, la page s'ouvre tout de suite.

pour le cache, je sais bien: j'ai signalé au début du post.  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

Et en utilisant un autre dns (genre opendns), ça donne quoi ?

----------

## yesi

je suis dans un réseau local protégé...

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Je ne sais pas si sous Linux le mtu est différent de celui de Windows donc tu devrais peut-être comparer les différentes valeurs.

----------

## Oupsman

Y'a combien de serveurs DNS dans /etc/resolv.conf (des fois que le premier serveur listé soit en rade  :Rolling Eyes: )

----------

## guilc

A priori, comme déja dit plus haut, y a pas a tourner.

Si la première résolution est lente et que après ça va mieux, il faut désactiver l'ipv6, le serveur DNS ne renvoie sans doute pas la réponse SERVFAIL (comme il devrait) mais ne répond tout simplement pas... courant avec les mauvais serveurs DNS mal gérés (j'ai le même au taf...)

Solution par exemple :

1) effet général a toute la machine

Dans /etc/module.conf :

alias net-pf-10 off (ligne qui existe mais commentée par défaut)

2) Compiler le kernel sans support ipv6

3) dans firefox seulement :

about:config -> mettre network.dns.disableIPv6 à "true"

[EDIT]

Enfin, le VRAI problème, c'est quand même un serveur DNS mal géré...

----------

## yesi

 *Quote:*   

> Y'a combien de serveurs DNS dans /etc/resolv.conf

 

search domain.com  -->géré par windows

et deux serveurs DNS

guilc, je checkerai ta solution.

il faudrait que je lise un peu la doc sur la gestion des DNS: comment sont gérés les requêtes, surtout quand celles-ci foirent...

merci.

----------

## gbetous

une idée comme ça...

en ce qui concerne la résolutions de nom, j'ai eu des fois des pb toujours dû à la même chose : le domainname, le hostname, le fully-qualified-name du client. je te file ça en vrac, car j'ai jamais pris le temps de comprendre ça une bonne fois pour toutes (la preveu, j'ai régulièrement des pb avec ça !!!)

bref, tu peux toujours vérifier que t'es nickel du côté du hostname et du domainname (ou NISmachinchose)...

----------

## Uggy

Je ferais un test avec "dig" qui permet d'afficher le "Query time"...

Cela permetrra de vérifier que le pb est bien au niveau DNS..pas firefox etc...

Il se pourrait peut etre aussi que le serveur DNS tente de faire un reverse sur de ton IP pour trouver ton nom.... ?

...il cherche 30 secondes... il trouve pas... il tombe en timeout donne quand meme la reponse...

Tu peux aussi sniffer pour avancer...

----------

